# Get a FREE pair of prescription glasses! Also, help me pick which frame fits my face :)



## ifeeesh (Oct 22, 2013)

That's right, I said FREE. My friend told me about Coastal.com, where the first pair of eyeglasses you buy are free. You can even upload a picture of yourself and try the frames online.  GET YOUR PAIR NOW and also, please help me choose a frame that fits my face. I'm going for a retro cat eye look that would be good for a dressier outfit, and the following are the frames that I like the best. Thoughts?? HELP ME CHOOSE, PLEASE!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

I personally like the bigger frames on your face, like the two on the very end on the left.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 22, 2013)

Are they really free?


----------



## ifeeesh (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are they really free?
Yes, the first pair is, I believe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2013)

Actually it depends on your prescription. I actually have purchased from them with their free promo codes and had my prescription been lower then it would have been free but due to the fact I'm so "blind" I had to pay $50. Still that's far cheaper then the $500 I normally pay for glasses and lenses.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually it depends on your prescription. I actually have purchased from them with their free promo codes and had my prescription been lower then it would have been free but due to the fact I'm so "blind" I had to pay $50. Still that's far cheaper then the $500 I normally pay for glasses and lenses.




I was doing research and I found this out too.. kind of disappointed. I don't need a new pair of glasses but I liked the idea of getting a new pair. Mine would be $79 if I ordered. No thanks $79 isn't really close to free.. even if the frames are free. I got so excited when I first saw this thread too...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually it depends on your prescription. I actually have purchased from them with their free promo codes and had my prescription been lower then it would have been free but due to the fact I'm so "blind" I had to pay $50. Still that's far cheaper then the $500 I normally pay for glasses and lenses.




Thanks Zadi! I might be doing this in the near future then because I'm pretty "blind" too and usually I pay upwards to $500 for glasses and lenses.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ooh. Is any (recent) prescription okay? I should still have mine somewhere. I just recently got a pair of glasses and it was like ~$90 so I'm not really interested in paying for more, but on the other hand, getting new pairs of glasses is fun for me... XD;


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2013)

So long as the prescription has not expired (typically one to two years after first prescribed) then you can use it. My prescription expires February 2014 so I'm going to reorder a 2nd pair since it'll be $120 compared to $500+/-.


----------



## ifeeesh (Oct 23, 2013)

Originally, I was only intending to get a free pair or glasses. When I found out it would have cost me an additional $50, I was already so excited about the pair I chose that I ended up buying them anyway.

Confessions of a Shopaholic.


----------



## JessicaBonn (Oct 24, 2013)

I already order glasses online and I chose the same prescription my optician gave me. Inreceived the glasses fast and they were in great condition, but it seemed that the perscription was too high. I never wear them because I don't want to damage my eyes. But I also have a friend who ordered 2 and they were perfect flr her.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2013)

You can return the glasses and let them know that the prescription seems off. They'll exchange them.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 24, 2013)

I can't get my picture to load to the try on thing.


----------



## ifeeesh (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't get my picture to load to the try on thing.
try taking a pic with your webcam on the spot? that worked for me


----------

